# Columbia outerwear - any good?



## dtshakuras (Jun 2, 2011)

I can't speak for the jackets but I have columbia pants and they are very waterproof and warm.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Columbia builds shit on such a scale that they cut costs wherever they can. Seriously you can find better for similar prices. If you are going to get it check the seams and I bet you see a lot of single stitch with a few double stitches but nothing more than that which is key for longevity. Also their coating outside the goretex shit is whack. They gave me one of their 300 dollar jackets and it was a fucking turd.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Damn that sucks...they have a couple really nice looking jackets that fit me perfectly. 

But I NEED quality gear that LASTS...

I should have known when I went to tighten the hood and all the strings got pulled out...........


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I've had 2 Columbia jackets and they both lasted just fine....3 or 4 years. Not the highest tech things out there (5k/5k), but they're always on sale and I found them good value for what they are


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You'd be better off picking up some last seasons North Face or Patagonia for what you're looking for. I know you can always find last years NF on sale cheap probably want something in the Cryptic line.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I love my Columbia jacket, but I have to admit, after 2 seasons of wear, it's starting to come apart. Of course, the fact that I snagged it on more trees than I can count probably has something to do with that. That being said, it's never left me cold, and the only time it left me wet, I was riding in a downpour.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Listen to BA. Columbia gear just does not last. In a pinch and on a budget you might get a season out of them. Especially if you ride less than 30 days a season. Otherwise expect that shit to fall apart quickly.


----------



## omara87 (Sep 23, 2011)

Long story short.. Good looking but bad quality.


----------



## tbholle (Sep 19, 2011)

I had the Columbia WhirlBird(?) 3-in-1 a couple of seasons ago. Warm jacket and kept me dry but the hood and collar coverage were worthless. the velcro around the wrist also lost its strength after a few months. Very thin shell too. Never had any problems with seams but if I rode it another season Im sure I would have. Got a Patagonia Snowshot on sale for $175 and it kicks ass compared to the columbia which was $150. had it for two seasons and still going strong.


----------

